# Power Mac IP Problem



## anlester (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a Power Mac 5500/250, and it runs on Mac OS 9.1. When I turned it on this morning, I found that it wouldn't connect to the internet. So I checked TCP/IP and the IP was 169.254.1.18. The normal IP is 192.168.1.x. Then I unplugged the Ethernet cable from the back of the computer and restarted it and it was still the same IP without the Ethernet cable connected!!! Is there something wrong with the card? Iv'e tried ressetting the router and the modem, but the IP stays the same whatever I do. What happened?

Thanks


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

anlester said:


> I have a Power Mac 5500/250, and it runs on Mac OS 9.1. When I turned it on this morning, I found that it wouldn't connect to the internet. So I checked TCP/IP and the IP was 169.254.1.18. The normal IP is 192.168.1.x. Then I unplugged the Ethernet cable from the back of the computer and restarted it and it was still the same IP without the Ethernet cable connected!!! Is there something wrong with the card? Iv'e tried ressetting the router and the modem, but the IP stays the same whatever I do. What happened?
> 
> Thanks


You need to look at two settings.

Under the Apple menu, select AppleTalk. Make sure it is set to Ethernet.

Under the Apple menu, select TCP/IP. You will need to type in the IP address you normally use and save your changes.

The reason the IP stays the same (regardless of cables, etc.) is that there is a Preference file within the System Folder that keeps a record of what your settings are. To find the file, go to:

System Folder/Preferences/TCP/IP

Someone had to have changed the IP address manually, unless your system is set to automatically detect the address. If that's the case, you'll need to check with your IT personnel, or whoever, to find out why the number changed.

You can pitch the Preference file and have the System create a new one after Restart, but you will still have to type in the information at some point to be able to access the Internet.


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

I haven't used OS 9 in a few years, but if there is a form on the preferences panel to release/renew your IP address try doing that. You might also want to refresh the MAC address as well. These are just some standar TCP/IP troubleshooting techniques. 

-j

NOTE: these are easy to do on the PC under the command prompt using "ipconfig /release" (/renew) ... I can't remember if there is a terminal/prompt under OS9, but if there is look into using it to perform these tasks if you can't find anything under the preference panels.


----------

